# Commercial Snowplow Pricing



## DoxPropMain (Sep 14, 2013)

Looking for some assistance, I have some commercial snowplowing contracts that I need to quote for a few new potential clients, however they are requiring a monthly rate paid no matter how much snow falls including sidewalks with variable pricing for sanding. Not sure how to price this as in our community it has always been per service pricing with all our clients. If anyone could give me an idea that would be great, I know the prices I would charge them per time, its the whole monthly concept I am having a hard time with. Any help would be appreciated. Thank-you.

Location: London, Ontario, Canada


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

take the average storms per season divide by months in season and then total them into per month. Just ad a stipulation that it is based on x amount of storms and there will be an extra charge per event over said total.

so say 50 storms average by say 5 months in season = 10 per month. so 10 times what ever you charge per storm = x per month. but if over 50 storms then is x per storm after the 50


----------



## DoxPropMain (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the information streetfrog. I kind of get it now. I have a few days to get things figured out.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

no problem. glad to be of help


----------

